# Hawk brand trailers



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone have experience with this brand of trailers? I'm not very familiar with them, but like their layout options and price.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think they are a respectable brand


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks! I had been keeping my eye on Eclipse, but they are hard to find around here used and the nearest dealer is QUITE far away. Of course, I'd love to have a Featherlite or Sundowner, but I'm realistic enough to know I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you buying new? What are you looking for and what can you spend? I just bought a new Sundowner and they are reasonable priced. Less than I was expecting for what I got. The featherlight was much more. You might also look at a Maverick, big bang for the $$


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't care between new and used right now. I am just looking for something with a ramp, a dressing room, and doesn't need tlc when I buy it. I need it to last for a few years until we get now horses and need more space, but be a respectable brand that i can sell later. 

I'm trying to stay under $8k, but that's becoming very difficult for even used. I may end up buying new and financing.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have heard good things about them. Have one friend they were professional horse haulers{retired now} but they had 2 & loved them:wink:.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people with the Hawk brand and they seem to be a decent, avg/good quality trailer. They don't seem to show a lot of rust early (a real problem here in the "rustbelt"). The 2 brands I would not consider because of the amount of salt they pour on the roads here are the Bison and the Moritz. Those 2 seems to go straight from brand new to ugly/rust within a year.

I've been trailer shopping also and have just about decided to buy a new or demo from a dealer. Financing a used horse trailer that you want to buy from an individual off the street is extremely difficult. The banks and credit unions _may _offer you only 1 year financing while a dealer will make financing very easy and at a very low rate. A bank can always check the NADA or Kelly blue book value for a vehicle but I've never seen such a thing for horse trailers. Pricing for used horse trailers is all over the place and with the rust problems in my area, I'd just as soon go new and know what I'm getting!


----------

